# New Era 1/8 pro stock drag R/C



## mandm4you (Sep 17, 2012)

I am selling my New era 1/8th scale pro stock radio control drag car. I bought the frame kit a few years ago and purchased the engine last summer. I never had the time to fully break in the motor. I only put 2 tanks of fuel through it. I followed the break in instructions for those two tanks.
Comes with everything you see in the pictures. 
Chassis is from New Era
Motor is a Axial 32 big block
Radio Controler is a spektrum DX3C
Futaba servo 
Roto start starting system
extra body
bag of extras, chargers, etc 
$400 firm call Ray 518-793-8732
located in Glens Falls, NY


----------

